# Wrong Number!



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Why is it that when someone dials a wrong number it's your fault not theirs?
Phone rings today,-

Me: Hello

Caller:Is Mary there

Me:Sorry no Mary lives here

Caller:Are you sure

Me: yes sorry

Caller: Well there's somthing strange happening here then!

Me: I think you dialed the wrong number.

Caller: I Couldn't have.

Me: What do you mean?

Caller: What number are you then?

Me: 714***

Caller: but I want 715***

Me: Then why don't you try putting the phone down and trying again?

Caller: I suppose I'll have to do that then!

For crying out loud just admit you made a mistake and let me get back to fitting my new BMW seat belt tidies you idiot! :evil:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

fishface said:


> Why is it that when someone dials a wrong number it's your fault not theirs?


You've made a fundamental error: they dial the wrong number but it should STILL connect to the right phone. You're in the wrong because you should have been the right person and you've taken up 30 seconds of their time. You should have known Mary; you should have BEEN Mary! Their incompetent boobery doesn't even factor into things :mrgreen:


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Thank God I thought maybe I was in the wrong house! :lol:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Somebody rang me at 2am and tried to order a taxi, I told him to fuck off that this was a private number. He then rang back asking to speak to my manager to complain about my attitude. I told him again, he rang back, we had a argument, i dialled 1471 got his number. Next week on nights was fucking hilarious, pizza's, taxi's, is that national rail. Owned


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

this is how it would have went if they had called my house.......

me. hello

caller. is mary there?

me. this is a tad akward!

caller. what do you mean?

me. im the doctor... mary died a short while ago im afraid!

caller. WHAT, what happened? i cant believe it! i only spoke to her yesterday!

me. oh shit sorry, i must have gotten mixed up! shit when that happens! :lol: :lol: now fuck off you idiot


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> this is how it would have went if they had called my house.......
> 
> me. hello
> 
> ...


Excellent


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: I think the fact that the dumb fucker phoned back to complain to your manager after you said it was a private number is priceless, it demonstrates a fundamental lack of intelligence that is all too rife in todays society ;-)

When I lived with my parents years ago we had 812345 as our number, great for remembering but also not great at 1am when drunk people are trying to think of what would be a local taxi number ;-)

On the odd occasion I dial a wrong number I briefly apologise, say goodbye and put the phone down, why do some people seem intent on prolonging the conversation - what desperate lonely fuckers they must be ;-)

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Missed call on the mobile does my head in... again lonely idiots with nothing better to do

Happened to me last week - dialled a number then after ONE ring I realised I had typed the last digit in wrong so hung up. Three hours later I get a call asking me 'I have a missed call from you, what did you want' !


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

I work in the Service industry and the biggest idiot I ever came across some years ago phoned me at 1:30AM:

Ello Pete it's Alby.

ALBERT WHAT DO YOU WANT IT''S HALFPAST BLOODY ONE I'M IN BED.

I've got a problem!

YOU WILL HAVE WHEN I SEE YOU!

I politely then threw the phone across the bedroom!

His defense was "well I thought it would do you a favour and you could make me the first call in the morning" My company paid to change my phone number and told me never to give my home number out again, but this prick's boss complained that they could no longer get me out of hours, some people!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I can't understand why, when someone rings the wrong number, it's never engaged. :? :lol: :lol: 
O.K. I'll get my coat.
Hoggy.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

You lot are soooooo touchy, relax!

No-body rings a wrong number on purpose, it's a mistake....chill, relax, no worries. :lol:


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

I've just had a lovely conversation with a lady from Leeds - it took both of us a few minutes to realise she'd called the wrong number; I must be getting senile


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I once had a wrong number on my mobile from an old lady who insisted she'd dialled the number correctly, so I must have stolen her sons phone. :?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I've recently had four different calls by people trying to make a dentists appointment. One bloke was that sure he phoned the right number i said ok come round and i'll have a look at your teeth, might even knock a few out for you if you want.


----------



## Gooseland (Nov 4, 2009)

Yap. That is one often thing!

I have my number for three years, and before it belong to one woman from Germany. Did I knew her? No, but her parents are calling me every year from Germany at her birthday , and every year they are surprised that she isn't here and why did I answer the phone :?:

But I don't mind. I like to talk to phone, and meet new people!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Random texts too, I've had those one that are "thanks for all your support over the last week with the abortion, thanks for coming round and holding my hand at the birth, I really enjoyed last night but you realise thats illegal!! etc etc etc.."

Surely if they were that close to them they would have the number saved in the phone.

Difficult to explain them to the missus.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

denTTed said:


> Random texts too, I've had those one that are "thanks for all your support over the last week with the abortion, thanks for coming round and holding my hand at the birth, I really enjoyed last night but you realise thats illegal!! etc etc etc.."
> 
> Surely if they were that close to them they would have the number saved in the phone.
> 
> Difficult to explain them to the missus.


So that's your excuse and you're sticking to it?

THey were 'random' texts from 'complete stragers'. :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

malstt said:


> I've recently had four different calls by people trying to make a dentists appointment. One bloke was that sure he phoned the right number i said ok come round and i'll have a look at your teeth, might even knock a few out for you if you want.


pmsl nice work Mal ;-)

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Vals number used to belong to someone called Oris , the number of transatlantic calls we have had on holiday in the middle of the night is amazing.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

denTTed said:


> Random texts too, I've had those one that are "thanks for all your support over the last week with the abortion, thanks for coming round and holding my hand at the birth, I really enjoyed last night but you realise thats illegal!! etc etc etc.."


I get that too at times. It's hilarious. 
Someone insisted I had to pick him up from Crewe station at 0:30am :roll: 
After I explained the mistake he wanted to invite me for a drink ,,,, at 0:45am in Crewe [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> > Random texts too, I've had those one that are "thanks for all your support over the last week with the abortion, thanks for coming round and holding my hand at the birth, I really enjoyed last night but you realise thats illegal!! etc etc etc.."
> ...


You get all sorts of wierdos on the trains these days


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > denTTed said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

